# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  my Kaloula pulchra

## t53

thank u

----------


## Kurt

Pretty cool. I think its kind of cool how Microhylids blow themselves up when they feel threatened. Bufonid do this as well.

----------


## justin shockey

ya he is a cool looking guy

----------


## John Clare

Cutest frog ever.

----------


## Crazy Frog

They are cute but very noisy.... i will hear them call when after raining ...lots of them near my house area..

----------


## justin shockey

ya i would think so

----------


## Billy

I love the 2nd pic. The look is almost like "What you lookin' at"? :Big Grin:  They are such a blast to have in any collection. The wonderful thing is, they're usually such an inexpensive frog. I only have one, but would get many more if I could find anymore near by that are healthy.
You have a great looking K. pulchra :Smile:

----------


## jody

nice. I have had one a couple months.  she stays in her faverite hole, and covers herself with a clump of moss, but always comes out when I peek in at her.

----------


## justin shockey

that's awesome

----------


## t53

thanks guys. some more pics

----------


## Billy

Wow, awesome pics, t53!

----------


## justin shockey

ya thanks

----------

